# wlan0 dies unexpectedly

## niffs

Well, Thanks to help from this forum, I managed to get my Linksys Router and "Adapter" working (For those who didn't read my previous thread here is the page for the adapter, and here is the page for the router).

However, I am now getting a problem where wlan0 shuts dies for no apparent reason. It seems to occur when I try to do large downloads, (Like when trying to download a Ubuntu .iso for a friend of mine). I can fix the problem by shutting off wlan0, running modprobe -r on ndiswrapper, and turning wlan0 back on. Its not really a big problem, but it is a pain. dmesg shows a me a message like:

```
ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:354): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:354): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)
```

when it loads, and also when it fails, I don't know if that has anything to do with it...

I could use some help, but its really just more of a pain than it is a problem...

----------

## Naveg

seems like some sort of power output problem. Overclocking for the wireless card if you will. Did you ever configure a value for transmit (tx) power when setting up your card? If you did, i suggest you remove it, and let the card act on its default setting.

----------

## niffs

nope, no overclocking of any sort, I didn't set a tx value.

by the way, if you check the page for the adapter, it isn't actually a pci card, its external

----------

## niffs

I did an "iwconfig wlan0 txpower off"...

I guess I'll see if that helps.

----------

## niffs

Nope.

----------

## msalerno

Have you found a solution to this issue?

----------

## msalerno

Try passing this to your kernel for bootup:

pci=routeirq

Fixed my issue.

----------

## niffs

Hmm... pci=routeirq... Its worth a try. I'll get back to you on that next time I restart.

----------

## niffs

No, still dies under stress...

----------

## msalerno

Just after making that post, I made some changes to my system and of course, it stopped working.  Once I set the changes back, everything worked again.

Mainly, in my systems BIOS: PnP OS = N

Also, I didn't build my kernel with ACPI support.

----------

## niffs

I'll try dumping ACPI support and sorting through the bios... Once again, worth a try.

----------

## s0lar

I had some troubles to due to some kernel config. My problems aren't the same, I just couldn't get a hold of the essid without the option pci=noacpi apic behind my kernel boot. Now I have put it in my kernel and don't need those few letters behind my kernel file in the grub config. Also worth a try I would say...

----------

## niffs

Hmm... I'll try that "pci=noacpi apic" thing and see if that works.

After trying what msalerno said, I still have problems, but for some odd reason, dhcpcd starts up faster...

----------

## niffs

I dumped my old kernel config, and am now compiling a much more generic kernel. Hopefully, if I had kernel problems, this should fix it...

----------

## niffs

I tried the generic kernel. Didn't work.

I just got the idea to test the problem on a knoppix CD I have. Turns out the adapter works just fine under ndiswrapper with knoppix. Gentoo specific problem?

Anyways, I'm gonna try to copy the knoppix kernel config, and try it out under gentoo to see if it works.

----------

## niffs

I reinstalled gentoo and I no longer get the tx_power errors, but the connection still dies on me. I think this might be a bug in ndiswrapper.

----------

## pdr

I get similar symptoms with madwifi (for atheos chipset). Posted in forums, but got nothing helpful. One person thought it was the linksys router's fault and to upgrade it's firmware - made no difference.

----------

## niffs

 :Sad:  It's not fixed yet. However, after reinstalling gentoo, it does seem to hold up better...

I guess I'll just wait to see if it's a problem that gets fixed in one of the next few releases of ndiswrapper.

----------

## MPauley

I have a netgear router that dies on me whenever I put it under alot of stress from either mY Gentoo box or a Xp box.... Might be worth checking out.

----------

## niffs

Its not the router I'm having the problems with, its the adapter. But maybe it is related somehow...

----------

## mathgeek

I had similar issues with my Netgear WG111 (USB) and ndiswrapper. Fortunately, I have another card which works fine. The second card is a D-Link DWL-G650+ (PCMCIA). So it might be an ndiswrapper issue, in particular with certain chipsets. My USB adapter used to work fine until I installed later versions of ndiswrapper. When I first installed 1.1 it used to work when I start everything by hand:

```
modprobe ndiswrapper

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever

dhcpcd wlan0

```

Now, it does not even work that way. My second card works painlessly the way it should.

----------

## niffs

Its still not working...  :Sad: 

I'll probably get a new card/adapter/whatever somethime soon... I'll find something well supported.

----------

## niffs

Heh. I figured it out. I was on the very edge of my range. I'll have to either move stuff around or get a range expander or something. I hear that 802.11b has wider range (even if it is older and slower)? If so, I'll get one of those.

----------

## niffs

Well, I solved the problem by uploading the HyperWRT firmware onto the router, which allows me to increase the transmit power. With this, I was able to expand my range and solve the problem.

However... I recently upgraded my system to amd64, and am thus unable to use 32 bit drivers. I am once again unable to get online... Ah well, I guess I'll just have to find an adapter with 64 bit drivers.

----------

